# Site Updated 7-5-08



## Bob Hubbard

Tons of new features, bug fixes, etc. added.

Some highlights:
- User Customizable Profiles & Custom Groups.  Yes, like MyFace or SpaceBook.
- Integration with Social BookMarking like Digg.
- New Photo gallery Software. - Note, the old software will be removed somewhere in the future so start moving your pics over.

Other things...well, you'll find em. 


Any problems, let me know and I'll kill dem bugs deaded.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Cool!


----------



## exile

Whoa... everything looks so _different!_ This is going to take some getting used to... :erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've got a little template tweaking to do still....


----------



## exile

Tweak away, Bob... there's a lot of new fun stuff here!


----------



## stickarts

Cool!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Has anyone here customized their profile yet?
I'd like to see some examples.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver

(raises hand timidly)... umm... the n-new site looks fine but I was w-wondering.. umm... errr, umm... you... you know what?... I'll PM you about it... how's that? 

Good job there Bob!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ArmorOfGod said:


> Has anyone here customized their profile yet?
> I'd like to see some examples.
> 
> AoG


Check mine. simple but more of an example than a real "attempt"


----------



## Lisa

ArmorOfGod said:


> Has anyone here customized their profile yet?
> I'd like to see some examples.
> 
> AoG



Go take a look at mine, I have been fiddling with it.


----------



## cbjr5

Awsome, thanks


----------



## Sukerkin

I have a question with regard to the old pictures some of us have in our galleries.  There are a lot of comments attached to some of them that it would be a shame to lose.  How do we go about transferring them from the 'Old' album to the 'New'?


----------



## exile

I'm getting... _dizzy_, I think that's the word... from all these new options and possibilities... 

I'm a dinosaur, I grew in a different geological era from the the one in which all this electronic information circulation and internet social interaction became the norm... This thing with photos, galleries and so onI don't have mental cubbyholes to put a lot of this new stuff in... I can't even really articulate what it is that I find so perplexing about some of it, I just don't see how it all works together...


----------



## terryl965

Ok what the hell I leave for a week and you make changes, OH well here goes another three years to figure it out. Thanks Bob!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Wow! Lots of changes! It's gonna take some getting used to but I like it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yes quite a few changes and quite a bit of getting adjusted to it.  Still I like it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sukerkin said:


> I have a question with regard to the old pictures some of us have in our galleries.  There are a lot of comments attached to some of them that it would be a shame to lose.  How do we go about transferring them from the 'Old' album to the 'New'?


There isn't any easy way to do it AFAIK unfortunately.


----------



## arnisador

I'm somewhat overwhelmed myself!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Most of the new features are reserved for supporting members (crating social groups, graphical profiles, photo galleries, etc).

Everyone can do some customization though, participate in social groups, comment on pics, use tag clouds, and hook into book mark sites like Digg.  

Here's a partial list of what the 3.7x release has:
    * Inline spam management & prevention
    * Thread tagging
    * Search cloud / tag cloud
    * Thread prefixes
    * Reciprocal friendships between users
    * Public visitor messaging on profile pages with 'conversation' feature
    * User picture galleries with user comment facility
    * User-created social groups with invite only and moderated membership options
    * Extended member profile pages
    * Customizable member profile pages with admin-controlled styling abilities
    * Inline editing of custom user profile fields
    * Lightbox viewer for attached images
    * Viewable and comparable history maintained for post edits
    * Extended re-authentication for inline moderation actions
    * Notices system for navigation bar
    * Multiple human-verification systems including reCAPTCHA, image verification and Q/A
    * User change history
    * Social bookmarking integration


----------



## morph4me

Another reason to become a supporting member. Thanks Bob :highfive:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Oh man I take a day off and go to Boston Chinatown and LOOK what happens 

Thanks Bob I will see what I can find, if anything


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh man I take a day off and go to Boston Chinatown and LOOK what happens


 
Tell me about it..Work a few double shifts and *WOW*...


----------



## Andy Moynihan

OOH! OOH! I done did MY profile too ! And it's awesome how bad it sucks!


----------



## shesulsa

Oh this is yummy.  :cheers:  Once I get some stuff shuffled around at home, Ima gonna pimp my pro, bro!


----------



## Xue Sheng

What does "Friends" that is now in my profile, as it applies to MT, mean or do exactly?


----------



## jks9199

Andy Moynihan said:


> OOH! OOH! I done did MY profile too ! And it's awesome how bad it sucks!


Can't be much less impressive than my own "customizations"!


----------



## MBuzzy

oh yeah, my page is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> What does "Friends" that is now in my profile, as it applies to MT, mean or do exactly?


Looks like a supped up buddy list at the moment.



> Reciprocal Friendships Between Users
> 
> As part of our new social networking system, users can now request that people on their buddy list confirm their friendship, after which time a person's list of confirmed friends will be viewable to other users.





> User-Created Social Groups
> 
> To further social cohesion between users and to encourage people to make friends, vBulletin now includes a facility to allow users to create their own social/interest groups.





> What is the difference between a friend and a contact?
> 
> A friendship is a mutual, two-way relationship between two users. It is initiated by one user and accepted by the other.
> 
> A contact is a one-way friendship. This could be where the other person does not accept the friendship, a friendship request is pending, or you do not wish to be friends at this time but want to show them as a contact only.
> 
> Where is list of friends and contacts displayed?
> 
> Your friends and contacts are displayed on the 'Contacts and Friends' page in your User CP. Your friends are also displayed in your profile page.
> 
> How can I request a friend, accept a friend or break a friendship?
> 
> There are two ways to request a friendship with someone.
> 
> The easiest way is to view the profile page of the person you want to become friends with and click the 'Befriend' link.
> 
> The other way is to add the person to your contacts first. Then from your 'Contacts and Friends' page ask to be their friend by checking the box next to their name labelled 'Friend'. Next, save the page.
> 
> If you know the username of the person you want to be friends with you can send a friend request using the box provided and clicking 'Add Friend'.
> 
> To accept a friend, go to your 'Contacts and Friends' page. At the bottom of the page you will see a list of pending requests. Check the box for the requests you wish to accept then check the 'Accept' button and save the changes. If you do not wish to be friends then select 'Reject' instead.
> 
> Breaking a friendship can be done in three ways.
> 
> * From your 'Contacts and Friends' page, uncheck the box for friend for the particular person and save the changes. If you no longer wish them to be a contact either, uncheck both boxes for that person.
> * In your 'Profile Page', click 'Friends' and then click 'Break Friendship' next to the user's name.
> * In the other person's profile, click 'Friends' then find your username and click 'Break Friendship'.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Now a''s we need is a way to put profile songs on our pages and we're good to go!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Funny you should mention that......there are a few plug-ins that allow for it, I'm weeding through them and weighing out the headaches.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> Funny you should mention that......there are a few plug-ins that allow for it, I'm weeding through them and weighing out the headaches.


NO!!!

That's one of the most annoying things on MySpace, in my opinion.  (I know, that's exactly what MySpace was originally for...)

Also, how much bandwidth or storage would that suck up?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Funny you should mention that......there are a few plug-ins that allow for it, I'm weeding through them and weighing out the headaches.


 
:barf:

Please No... I deal with enough noise I really don't want to deal with it here too.



jks9199 said:


> NO!!!
> 
> That's one of the most annoying things on MySpace, in my opinion. (I know, that's exactly what MySpace was originally for...)
> 
> Also, how much bandwidth or storage would that suck up?


 
Agree


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Headache wise, I tend to agree....course, I surf with speakers off 95% of the time too. LOL

Bandwidth/space wise, none, as it would just tie into Youtube or similar.
- Of course, if we did it, it'd be a premium feature. 
- I'd also like an option to view/not-view them too.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Headache wise, I tend to agree....course, I surf with speakers off 95% of the time too. LOL
> 
> Bandwidth/space wise, none, as it would just tie into Youtube or similar.
> - Of course, if we did it, it'd be a premium feature.
> - I'd also like an option to view/not-view them too.


 
I likely have my speakers off 99.9% of the time 

YouTube takes up a lot of bandwidth on our end and if this tries into youtube and took up as much bandwidth it may get MT locked out of a few enterprise settings. And Youtube is already blocked in many corporate settings so would this then by default lock out MT as well?


----------



## kidswarrior

Xue Sheng said:


> And Youtube is already blocked in many corporate settings so would this then by default lock out MT as well?


Hmmmm.... Good point.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think the YT parts would be blocked, but not the MT part.


----------



## jks9199

That's what happens with embedded links to Youtube & other blocked sites at my work computer.


----------



## Kacey

jks9199 said:


> That's what happens with embedded links to Youtube & other blocked sites at my work computer.



Mine too - they just show up as blank areas in the post.  When I attempt to go to the sites themselves, then I get a note from the "net nanny" - but embedded links don't keep me from see the site where they are embedded (if that rather clumsy sentence makes any sense).


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kacey said:


> Mine too - they just show up as blank areas in the post.  When I attempt to go to the sites themselves, then I get a note from the "net nanny" - but embedded links don't keep me from see the site where they are embedded (if that rather clumsy sentence makes any sense).




Makes sense as this is similar to what I have seen at work.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Ok I am starting to find all the new stuff. even started with a few pics (nothing spectacular just playing with stuff till I get a better understanding of all this)


----------



## exile

Does anyone know, is there any way we can rotate the jpg images in our albums? 

I've got a few nice pics that for some reason show up on their side. I can rotate them on my desktop, but when I upload them to my album, they're back in their original misrotated orientation. I'd like to rotate them so that they're right side up, but it doesn't seem possible... ?


----------



## Lisa

exile said:


> Does anyone know, is there any way we can rotate the jpg images in our albums?
> 
> I've got a few nice pics that for some reason show up on their side. I can rotate them on my desktop, but when I upload them to my album, they're back in their original misrotated orientation. I'd like to rotate them so that they're right side up, but it doesn't seem possible... ?



Once you have rotated them you did save them like that before uploading?


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> Once you have rotated them you did save them like that before uploading?



Yah, I did... that's the weird part. I was sure they'd be correctly oriented when they uploaded, but they're not. I'm baffled....


----------



## Andrew Green

exile said:


> Yah, I did... that's the weird part. I was sure they'd be correctly oriented when they uploaded, but they're not. I'm baffled....



What program are you using to rotate them?  And after you save them, if you view them again locally what way are they facing?

A lot of image viewers will rotate the view of an image without actually rotating the image.  Just turning it sideways on the screen, but not actually altering the image.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No way to do any manipulation yet with the gallery software that I know of.  Might be an add-in option I'll look into.


----------



## exile

Andrew Green said:


> What program are you using to rotate them?  And after you save them, if you view them again locally what way are they facing?
> 
> *A lot of image viewers will rotate the view of an image without actually rotating the image. * Just turning it sideways on the screen, but not actually altering the image.



That's what I suspect is happening.

I'm not actually using an add-on program; it's just a utility available in the Mac OS X picture viewer. If I view them on the desktop, where I'm keeping them, they're still right-side up. But that probably doesn't mean much.

It's too bad... some of the shots, I like very much.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, I looked, and it doesn't currently exist, but is a request for the future. Until then, you'll have to rotate them on your end before uploading them.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, I looked, and it doesn't currently exist, but is a request for the future. Until then, you'll have to rotate them on your end before uploading them.



OK, sounds like I'm going to have to use some of the software that was mentioned earlier. Ogod, something _else_ to have to learn....!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Wait til I add the rest of the goodies......


----------

